

Automation Adoption: The Real DevOps Fear, An Annecdote - cik
http://www.lyricalsoftware.com/blog/automation-fear-and-the-enteprise-barrier/

======
cik
It's funny, for years I focused purely on the technical, or at the very least
the technical reason for something. But the more I do this, the longer I'm in
it, the more I realize that very little is technology.

It's really all about the human factors - and mostly the emotional ones.

